# Ex-pats find way to view BBC TV abroad



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ex-pats find way to view BBC TV abroad.

*The BBC's rather excellent iPlayer lets people in the UK who pay the license fee watch top TV programs from the numerous channels offered.*

If you have a license, and leave the UK, you can do it.

-- Tom


----------

